# Dr Farsalinos on 702 - smoking & COVID



## Silver (29/5/20)

Thanks to @Adephi who posted the link in the lockdown diaries thread

I feel this needed it’s own thread

Have a listen
https://www.702.co.za/podcasts/176/...-smoking-a-protective-factor-against-covid-19

*Dr Farsalinos is talking about the extended ban on cigarettes in SA - for the COVID lockdown

He says that this goes against the majority of countries in the world
And he explains why

I think it was a great interview*

Have a listen

Thanks @Adephi

PS - for those who don’t know, Dr Farsalinos is a cardiologist from Greece that has devoted many of his recent years towards studying the effects of smoking and vaping on ones health. He is a top scientist and researcher in this field.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Samdawolf (29/5/20)

Good listen..thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jase (29/5/20)

Thanks Silver, you get gold for this!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (29/5/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks to @Adephi who posted the link in the lockdown diaries thread
> 
> I feel this needed it’s own thread
> 
> ...



Thanks @Silver. 

I was very surprised to hear Dr F on Bongani's show on my way home since Bongani has been very vocal against vaping in the past. But luckily this time he didn't do all his research.

I also love how Dr F promotes vaping by not even mentioning it. He continuously mention "nicotene replacements". We know what he means but to desperate smokers out there it can lead to some further questions and investigations.

Here is another similar interview he did on Newzroom Afrika a few days ago that also got lost in that thread.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

